# Stop me before it's too late!



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

A post has come up on my FB feed for a six week old Syrian hamster with all the bits and bobs, for £30. The story is that their house cat doesn't like it.....

For some reason I'm worried about this little creature, even though I have more than enough on my plate and don't especially like hamsters (sorry!). 

So, this morning I'm googling 'hamster care' and a gumtree post comes up - guess what? The poor little thing is on there too.... Is it likely to meet a horrid end? Aaargh- stop me someone!!!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

It won't take up much room!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Could you get the poor thing and then give him/her to someone you know will give her/him a great life?


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

Don't honestly know anyone who would take him..... Most of my contacts already have more animals than me


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Syrian hamsters are quite sweet and spirited little animals if that helps persuade you  It's quite likely though that the cage she comes with is too small, they do need a lot more space than most people realise. So if you do decide to take her on she'd likely need an upgrade to something roughly 80cm x 50cm as a minimum.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

picaresque said:


> Syrian hamsters are quite sweet and spirited little animals if that helps persuade you  It's quite likely though that the cage she comes with is too small, they do need a lot more space than most people realise. So if you do decide to take her on she'd likely need an upgrade to something roughly 80cm x 50cm as a minimum.


I'm sure you're right. I used to get my rats HUGE cages


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

And he's still available.... aaach!!


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

That's it then, meant to be


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

Stobbit


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

The alaska from zooplus is a very good hamster cage at a very good price


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

Ahem..... I will be collecting Mr Hamster this afternoon!!!! What have I done??!!

Ok hamster experts: I know I need a cage 80x50 (the one he's in is much smaller, predictably) - what else do I need to know please?

I have one question: will it be safe to put him in my rabbit's room? Bunny is free range and hammy's house will be out of reach. But, because hammy is nocturnal and bunny crepuscular, will hammy's wheel drive bunny mad?


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

Blaise in Surrey said:


> Ahem..... I will be collecting Mr Hamster this afternoon!!!! What have I done??!!
> 
> Ok hamster experts: I know I need a cage 80x50 (the one he's in is much smaller, predictably) - what else do I need to know please?
> 
> I have one question: will it be safe to put him in my rabbit's room? Bunny is free range and hammy's house will be out of reach. But, because hammy is nocturnal and bunny crepuscular, will hammy's wheel drive bunny mad?


Quick answers appreciated: off to pet shop!!!


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

a large wheel, the larger trixie wheel from zooplus is a good size, the ones in pet shops tend to be too small for syrian hamsters. I wouldn't think he would annoy your bunny


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/small_pets/hutches_cages/hamster_cages/hamster_cages/284288

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/small_pets/accessories/exercise_wheels/174195


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Blaise in Surrey said:


> Ahem..... I will be collecting Mr Hamster this afternoon!!!! What have I done??!!
> 
> Ok hamster experts: I know I need a cage 80x50 (the one he's in is much smaller, predictably) - what else do I need to know please?
> 
> I have one question: will it be safe to put him in my rabbit's room? Bunny is free range and hammy's house will be out of reach. But, because hammy is nocturnal and bunny crepuscular, will hammy's wheel drive bunny mad?


I shouldn't think the wheel would bother your rabbit, certainly if it's not a squeaky one; I know lots of people tend to have an 'animal room' where they keep a variety of small furries so it should be fine.

I'm sure you know that cotton wool type bedding is unsafe so a no-no, otherwise I can't think of anything in particular.

Glad Mr Ham will be in safe hands now, he could otherwise have ended up a forgotten pet of a disinterested child, or worse.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

Well, Mr H is nicely settled in his luxurious 80x50 mansion with all the trimmings: for once Pets at Home proved useful . 

But..... (you knew there'd be a but).... bunny isn't happy. Mr H's house is up on a unit bunny can't get to, but bunny can see him as he climbs up the bars. Of course, the minute we entered bunny's room the smell alerted him to an interloper, and he hasn't stopped thumping since! I have just persuaded him to eat a tiny amount of food but, other than that, he's hunched in one corner giving fairly regular thumps on the floor.

So, will he get over himself, or do I have to move Mr H?

Help please!!!!!


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

The cage I got is very like the Alaska, and I've got a quiet plastic wheel (an 8" one) attached to the bars.


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

He will get used to it 
1
Ooh which cage did you buy ? I didn't know pets at home did hamster cages that size. We need pics of Mr H


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks. I think the fact that bunny has eaten a bit is a good sign. Mr H is really brave! 

The cage is very like the Alaska: photos tomorrow


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

Well, all is peaceful this morning, and a sleepy Mr H got up to say hello, which I wasn't expecting! Badger the bunny is back to normal and has eaten and used his litter box exactly as he normally would. 

Mr H is already proving to be a character: I'm told he's nine weeks old (his first family kept him for two weeks - is seven weeks old the normal age for a hamster to be sold?). He has decided that the container I thought would make a good food bowl is actually his toilet :Hilarious He's also decided he doesn't want to make his nest in the house I've given him and instead has created one in the corner, out in the open (which I guess suggests he's feeling comfortable in his huge new house - or am I anthropomorphising?). 

Anyway, so far, all is well. Photos later.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Glad bun has adjusted to his new roommate 
Hamsters can be real little characters, sounds like you're already being converted  Has Mr H got a new name?


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm waiting until my daughter meets him tomorrow evening.... I quite fancy Rupert....


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

7 weeks is fine. 

I'm sure you probably know this but just like rabbits, hamsters need things to gnaw as there teeth never stop growing, so make sure Mr H has plenty of things he can gnaw


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

Update! Mr H is now called Basil (remember the Faulty Towers episode when Manuel got himself a pet rat but insisted that it was a hamster?) and is settling in nicely. However, despite extensive reading to remind myself about hamsters, I have some questions please.....

Food: Basil arrived with a bag of dubious- looking 'mixed hamster food' so I bought some expensive complete stuff (looks like pale biscuits, and is heart-shaped) and am gradually swapping him on to it. How much should I feed him, at 9 weeks, and does that increase with age? The packet isn't that clear re quantities and in any case, if it's like fish food, will be recommending far too much! I also give him a sliver of carrot twice a week as I've read that too much veg gives them a runny tummy. 

Wees and poos: I felt very clever on day one, when Basil wee'd in an empty food pot, right in front of me, so I sprinkled a little sawdust in it to mop up the wee and left it in place. The next day I saw him weeing in a corner of his house, so took the wet sawdust, put it in the pot, and moved the pot to the corner (it's plenty big enough for him to sit in). However last night I did the first full clean of his house (while he was running round in his big blue ball, which he loves!) and discovered that the nest he created on day one also serves as food store and toilet - yuck! I did as I've read, and recreated the nest after cleaning, adding some bits of food to keep Basil happy . So, is this normal hamster behaviour, to wee and poo where they sleep and eat, or am I doing something wrong? My rabbit is toilet-trained so I guess I thought the same system would work with Basil....

Thanks for reading .


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

My male hamster used to use his old bed as a larder, toilet and bed... odd creatures they are!

You can give him reasonable amounts of veg, mine get kale and a little fruit such as blueberries every now and again. It is best to start with a little at first and then build


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

Thank you. Any thoughts on the quantity of dry food please?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Blaise in Surrey said:


> Update! Mr H is now called Basil (remember the Faulty Towers episode when Manuel got himself a pet rat but insisted that it was a hamster?) and is settling in nicely. However, despite extensive reading to remind myself about hamsters, I have some questions please.....
> 
> Food: Basil arrived with a bag of dubious- looking 'mixed hamster food' so I bought some expensive complete stuff (looks like pale biscuits, and is heart-shaped) and am gradually swapping him on to it. How much should I feed him, at 9 weeks, and does that increase with age? The packet isn't that clear re quantities and in any case, if it's like fish food, will be recommending far too much! I also give him a sliver of carrot twice a week as I've read that too much veg gives them a runny tummy.
> 
> ...


Aww Love the name choice.

Re food I recommend Harry Hamster, it's a great food, I've fed all my hamsters on it (and my gerbils on gerri gerbil from the same company), it's one of the best foods in my opinion. As for amount, I always just put some food in and refilled when empty, if there was hardely any food in the hamsters 'larder' then I gave a bit more, too much in the 'larder' then I reduced a bit.

Here's a list of foods you can feed as a treat:
http://hamsterific.com/hamsterific-university/acceptable-hamster-food-list/

Hamsters can be toilet trained and they can be disgusting little creatures and have toilet and food in the same corner :Yuck


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

Wow - I’m amazed at the foods they can eat! Mind you, if he’s like bunny he’ll refuse everything but carrot )


----------

